# Suggestions on how to build a removable casting deck for a Boston Whaler Montauk



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

go to a local aluminum welding shop and ask them to make you what you want.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I made one out of pvc


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The first response.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

dpmason3 said:


> As the title says, I would like to have a removable casting deck for a 17' Boston Whaler. I currently use an ice chest to sight cast, but it sits about a 1' low due to the layout of a whaler. I was thinking of using plywood to build a flush deck, but figured I might get some better ideas on here.




using plywood is never a good idea - adding weight in the bow,it often changes balance,on smaller boats.wood is heavy,it absorbs water,and it requires epoxy...
I like the suggestion of taking the boat to an aluminum fabricator - or,take the skiff to a fiberglass fabrication shop - explain what you would like...


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

also check out Whaler Central forum


----------

